# PC 550SK



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi!

I'm one of those who actually read the manual when I buy new toys. 

And I have been collecting not only user manuals but also maintenance manuals for the various pieces of equipment in my 783L.

But the control panel over the door is a challenge. The user manual says it is a *PC 550SK* but that phrase is impossible to google.

Do anyone know the manufacturer? Or have what I really want - a wiring diagram?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well they are made in Germany and sold over here by Southdowns, so surely between them they could find you something.

cabby


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I finally found the answer - it's made by CBE:

http://www.cbe.it/intro/intro.html


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Christine600 said:


> I finally found the answer - it's made by CBE:
> 
> http://www.cbe.it/intro/intro.html


Not bad Christine,it only took nearly 2 years :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Christine600 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally found the answer - it's made by CBE:
> ...


Not a record though Steve :lol:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

My brain probably should have made the connection earlier since most of the el-boxes in the garage are labeled CBE. But when I'm on holiday my brain is too! :wink:


----------

